# Radiology code for MRA of Heart



## btalley (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone know cpt code we shoud be using for MRA of heart?


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Jan 17, 2012)

Depending on the documentation, you would use this code range (75557 - 75565) for MRA of the heart.


----------

